# demonter l'imac G4 ?



## davidcaro2 (8 Juillet 2003)

Quelqu'un connait une site avec l'explication pour demonter l'imac G4 ?

Avec des photos, ce serait bien...

merci


----------



## Zitoune (8 Juillet 2003)

Il y a celui-ci... (attention, le texte et les images sont en anglais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## davidcaro2 (9 Juillet 2003)

Merci


----------



## Onra (9 Juillet 2003)

Si tu démonte ton iMac G4, prends des photos si tu peux et envoies les à MacBidouille ou poste les ici...

Sinon, n'hésite pas à poster tes commentaires sur l'opération.


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2003)

davidcaro2 a dit:
			
		

> * Quelqu'un connait une site avec l'explication pour demonter l'imac G4 ?
> 
> Avec des photos, ce serait bien...
> 
> merci   *



c'est quoi faire ?


----------

